# Farming with horses.



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Horse Drawn Farm Equipment for Draft Horse Farming â€¢ I & J Manufacturing, LLC Gap PA 17527

Implements for Farming With Horses & Mules: Sam Moore: 9781893707108: Amazon.com: Books


.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Very nice!! Try The Draft Horse Journal.

Draft Horse Journal


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Small Farmer's Journal as well. *smallfarmersjournal*.com/


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I drove a team of Percherons every day for a month at a feed lot. It was a temporary position while the regular driver recovered from an injury. I loved working with the team.


----------



## Lorden (Feb 8, 2014)

Hello there. 
It's nice tips about websites you have recommended me and I thank you for that. 
Continues happy so thank you.


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

This is my favorite use of working with drafts.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZT7WBtaaavQ


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

I would like to farm with horses myself, but i don't really want to get draft horses, though they are bred for the work. My grandfather never used draft, he used his appaloosas, paints and quarter horses as work horses. And they got the work done just as well as any horse could. It was never anything large scale, just small. He used them for mowing the yard with a sickle bar mower, plowed the gardens, and potato patches, and corn field. 
This is a neat and informative thread!  Gives me ideas......hubby might not be to please with me LOL


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

Elizabeth, there is no reason you can't use a light horse, or a team of light horses to plow and do basic things around your farm. Just remember, they need breaks, you have to watch for them lagging or being tired, etc. Your in a good place to find someone to ask too...

The hardest part for me, when I would go to plow days, and that was never where my true interest lies, is getting the plow set in the ground at the right depth, keeping one animal in the furrow and the other on the firm ground, and making sure the soil you are wanting to plow was not dry or hard or too many rocks. I have seen experienced teamsters hit a large rock with the plow and before they could stop their harness draft or team, the plow stuck and tipped the plow over.


----------

